# No bluetooth w/ hcitool on Thinkpad but rfkill says it is on

## thender

I've gotten everything else on my Lenovo Thinkpad T520 to work without a hitch. Bluetooth is the last frontier. 

Is it on?

Seems to be.

```
# rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

1: phy1: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

2: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

3: phy2: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

```

```
# cat /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth

status:      enabled

commands:   enable, disable

```

Is it compiled into the kernel?

It seems to be from my kernel .config http://bpaste.net/show/171204/

dmesg even seems to acknowledge it as existing & working without issue here http://bpaste.net/show/171224/

So what am I doing wrong?

```
localhost ~ # hcitool dev

Devices:

localhost ~ # 

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## thender

If it's any hint, when I plug a USB flash drive in and go fdisk -l, I do not see it.

----------

## thender

Awesome, I fixed it.

In the spirit of helping someone else out who is losing their mind.

This is the kernel version.

```

# uname -a

Linux localhost 3.10.25-gentoo #2 SMP Fri Jan 24 00:54:53 EST 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

This is the .config file. After I got it to work, wifi wasn't working, so I went a little nuts in the networking & device drivers/networking section, so it's kinda bloated, but it does work perfectly for a T520. 

http://bpaste.net/show/171547/

----------

## thender

so I emerge -e world and now I have no bluetooth again. Same kernel.. what else can I try? blueman hangs indefinitely, rfkill list shows nothing disabled. This is on the exact same kernel that worked before. I'm stumped.

----------

## thender

The same thing happens on a t440p sporadically. rfkill shows nothing blocked, but hcitool dev shows no devices. This is interesting.

----------

